# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Overgang/menopauze,vraagje

## Marvie

Hallo,

Ik ben benieuwd of iemand mij kan helpen met iets dat ik zou kunnen innemne om mij te helpen met overgangs/menopause klachten.

Ik heb sinds enige tijd veel lkast van opvliegers, prikkelbaar, slaap erg slecht heb constant honger enben erg moe overdag. Svp help

Alvast bedankt,
Marvies

----------


## roeska12345

Hoi Marvies,

Ik kan je vertellen niets van alle middelen die ik geprobeerd heb helpen.

Het is me duidelijk geworden dat het iets is wat je zal moeten ondergaan.

Wat je wel kan doen is proberen (ook al heb je geen zin) zoveel en zo vaak mogelijk intensief sporten.

Het helpt je het overgewicht te omzeilen en bovendien ben je zo moe (andere moeheid) dat je wel slapen moet.

Dat hongergevoel ken ik. Vreselijk lastig is t en niet prettig.

Doordat ik zo intensief sport kan ik me veroorloven af en toe me te buiten gaan met slagroom of taart. Eens in de week heel veel snoepen. Dus niet elke dag een beetje, maar 1 keer in de week heel veel.

Je moet jezelf dwingen te gaan sporten net zo lang tot jet het leuk begint te vinden. Dat duurt een half jaar tot een jaar. En omdat je zo intensief traint krijg je conditie en zie je dat je strakker weer wordt en dat is het moment dat jedenkt zo nu ben ik goed bezig.

Ik praat over 6 uur per week anders kan je het vergeten en gaat t niet werken.

Powerpump twee keer per week (proberen steeds meer gewicht mag best een beetje pijn doen) en dan zumba steps spinning of bodyjam)wat je leuk vind 4 uur per week. Dat is samen 6 uur.

Een andere mogelijkheid is er niet dat is echt het enige wat je kunt doen om ook niet nog eens depressief te worden

groet roes

----------


## Marvie

Dank je wel voor de informatie en tips,
Mvg
Marvies

----------


## roeska12345

O ik was nog wat vergeten. Als je van zoet houd dan heb je een probleem met suiker.
Ik houd erg van zoet in de koffie thee etc.

Nu koop ik stevia op internet, want die in de gezondheidswinkel is vies daar zit alcohol in.

OOk op internet moet je even kijken welke het best is. Ik zal hier maar niet noemen , want dan denken ze dat ik reclame maak.

Sommige internetwinkels hebben stevia die smaakt erg naar zoethout.

Ik heb nu de goede, maar ook die smaakt een heel klein beetje naar zoethout.
Stevia zit geen enkele calorie in en is totaal niet schadeljik hoeveel je ook neemt. Het is zelfs goed voor de gezondheid. 

Die zoetjes zijn wel schadelijk en daarom neem ik die niet meer

succes en vr gr
roes

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Roeska,

Als je Marvie een tip zou willen geven qua website om een bepaald product aan te schaffen kun je dit ook via PB (privéberichten) doen! Zo heb je dus alsnog een manier om onderling verkoopwebsites te bespreken zonder dat je publiekelijk reclame maakt op het forum.

@ Marvie,

Hoop dat het snel beter met je gaat, en dat je iets hebt aan alle tips van Roeska!

----------


## sietske763

@marve.... moeilijk de meno pauze doorkomen.......ik ken het, vooral de vreselijke nachten,
ik heb hormonen gekregen(heb in mn hele leven maar half jaar PIL geslikt)dus dan nu maar lekker die pillen, helpt prima, bijna geen nachtelijke opvliegers en veel rustiger.
mn humeur was altijd wel goed dus dat kan ik niet beoordelen, ze zeggen wel dat menopauze wisselende stemmingen met zich meebrengt, dus prikkelbaarheid, wat jij noemt

----------


## christel1

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/det...MF20101107_066
Misschien hebben jullie daar iets aan ?
Denk niet dat het reclame is ??? Anders mag de moderator het verwijderen.
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Ik vraag me soms af of ik al in mijn menopauze zit. Ik mag van de cardio de pil niet meer nemen, dus ja ventje in juli onder het mes (mag ook eens zeker ???), heb dan eind augustus nog mijn maandstonden nog eens gehad en van dan af niks meer. Ik weet wel dat ik niet zwanger ben en word eind volgende maand 49 jaar ? Tot nu toe heb ik enkel nog maar last van vaginale droogte maar daar bestaan middeltjes voor, de zin in sex is er nog altijd, opvliegers heb ik blijkbaar geen last van, wel kouwe handen en voeten maar of dat er iets mee te maken heeft, dat weet ik niet (mijn oudste zus had dat ook wel en ook geen opvliegers). Hopelijk houden we het zo en krijg ik er geen last van want dat lijkt me helemaal niet leuk. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand ontkomt aan de Menopauze ( jammer)  :Smile:  , maar voor iedereen zal deze verschillend zijn. ik las eens in een blad dat dit al vanaf je 40/45e jaar komt in fasen, dat wil zeggen dat je lichaam steeds iets veranderd! als je er teveel last van hebt dan zou ik persoonlijk naar een dokter stappen. Ondanks mijn leeftijd slik ik nog hormonen ivm met andere oorzaken en enorme migraine steeds. opvliegers, pffff krijg ik af en toe, maar gelukkig niet al te vaak...koud had ik het meestal al wel, ha,ha, tjaaaa soms best moeilijk om alles te weten, maar ik merk het vanzelf wel...ik heb wel eens in een apotheek allerlei informatie gevraagd voor iemand, dus dat is fijn om te weten...als ik zelf iets nodig hebt dan koop ik vaak middelen van Dr Vogel....voor opvliegers is er het middel: Famosan...het helpt tegen: Neerslachtigheid, Prikkelbaarheid, Nerveuze uitputting, Reumatische klachten, Onderbuikkrampen, etc. vaak kun je het kopen in druppels of tabletvorm. eerst de bijsluiter lezen...ik heb dit middel zelf nog niet uitgeprobeerd maar dat ga ik zeker nog een keertje doen, want ik kan enorm prikkelbaar zijn soms, dan heb ik een kort lontje!  :Big Grin:  op de Televisie zag ik een progamma en die lieten een vrouw zien die er Enorm last van had en niet meer goed kon funtioneren, en deze dame kreeg speciale medicijnen er voor en zij was er dolgelukkig mee....ik heb wel eens gehoord dat je het niet Te Lang mag slikken in verband met een verhoogde kans op Borstkanker....tjaaaaaa maar soms moet je iets als je hele leven ontregeld wordt....ik wens iedereen die klachten heeft sterkte.....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## bregje

Ik heb zelf ontzettend veel last van de overgang. En dan vooral de opvliegers en het nachtelijk zweten. Ik heb Famosan geprobeerd, geen resultaat. Nu heb ik Ymea dag en nacht. Neem nu ruim een week de tabletten in, maar tot op heden geen enkel resultaat. Ik heb zoveel last van nachtelijk zweten dat ik amper slaap. Daardoor ben ik overdag moe en prikkelbaar.
Dus ik hoop ook dat er iemand met de gouden tip komt  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Bregje: Wat ontzettend balen dat je zo'n last ervan hebt....jammer dat Famosan en Ymea niet helpt....slik je het wel lang genoeg dan? je kan altijd nog advies vragen aan de apotheek òf de huisarts....Sterkte ermee, het is ellendig om niet te kunnen slapen en zeiknat te worden....Groeten Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Naar het schijn zouden soya, vitamine B en calcium aangewezen zijn in de menopauze. 
Ja Bregje, het lijkt me niet echt evident dat je elke nacht badend in het zweet wakker wordt en altijd van kledij en lakens moet veranderen. Er bestaan natuurlijk ook hormoonpleisters maar die houden dan weer meer risico in op borstkanker en als je er mee stopt komen de klachten (naar het schijnt) terug. Ik ben eind augustus gestopt met de pil, heb dan mijn maandstonden gehad en daarna niks meer, waarschijnlijk ben ik dus in mijn menopauze (word 49 eind dit jaar), en ventje zegt dat ik prikkelbaar ben.... Had eens naar mijn oudste zus gebeld en zij heeft nergens last van gehad, hopelijk heb ik haar genen.... juist koude handen en voeten en dat heb ik ook wel (als het dat maar is)...als het echt zo erg is zou ik toch es met de huisarts gaan praten en voor de mensen met urine-incontinentie, 1 raad, ga naar de uroloog en blijf er niet mee lopen, er wordt nog veel te weinig over gepraat, veel te veel reclame gemaakt voor nepmiddelen terwijl het met een simpele operatie op te lossen is en ik weet waar ik over praat want ben 10 jaar geleden geopereerd aan een blaasverzakking en van toen af geen lek meer joepie ....

----------


## hetheksje

Ik ben op mijn 41e begonnen aan de overgang. Ik heb ook Famosan geprobeerd, dat hielp niet. Gewone Ymea ook niet, maar bij mij helpt de Ymea Dag en Nacht wel. Ik kom ook vaak in Duitsland en daar heb ik Refeminin gekocht en dat helpt bij mij ook.
Voor de opvliegers en het zweten dan. Ik heb alleen ook erge last van droogheid. Wat daarmee helpt is Maca. Voor de fluor vorming in mijn vagina gebruik ik Lactacyd vaginale douche. Waar ik nog niks voor heb gevonden is voor mijn totale gebrek aan zin in seks.
En ja, ik ben inmiddels ook zo'n 8 kilo aangekomen, ondanks dat ik veel sport. En ik krijg het er nauwelijks meer af ondanks meerdere lijnpogingen.
Wie zong er ook weer "I'm so glad that I'm a woman"? Die zat vast nog niet in de overgang.

----------


## bregje

Ben gestopt met Ymea Dag en Nacht, maakt totaal geen verschil!
Ik wil niet aan de hormoonpleisters omdat ik al twee jaar gestopt ben met de pil, ben ook niet meer ongesteld geweest, wel zo prettig.
Last van vaginale droogte heb ik niet. Het is puur die nachtelijke opvliegers waar ik gek van word. 
Alleen als ik heel erg moe ben kan ik een paar uurtjes aaneensluitend doorslapen.

Ik heb dus geen zin meer in hormomen in mijn lijf want ik heb ruim dertig jaar de pil geslikt dus dat vind ik wel genoeg.
Ik heb er nu ruim 3 jaar last van, dus misschien heb ik het ergste gehad?

----------


## bregje

Vergeet ik nog te zeggen. Ik weeg al 58 kilo vanaf mijn zestiende en ben dus 10 kilo aangekomen !!! En ik krijg het er absoluut niet meer af!! Daar baal ik dus wel gigantisch van....
Dus inderdaad I'm so glad that I''m a woman .....

----------


## christel1

Tot nu toe kan ik nog niet veel zeggen of ik in mijn menopauze zit of niet. Ben in augustus gestopt met mijn pil en heb dan nog 1 keer mijn maandstonden gehad, van dan af niks meer.... Ik ben nog niet verdikt, heb geen opvliegers, naar het schijnt ben ik soms wel een beetje sneller op mijn tenen getrapt....mijn zus heeft er ook geen last van gehad. Vaginale droogte een beetje maar nu ook niet zo erg, daarvoor gebruiken we durex gel, een of andere variant. Ik hoop dat het zo blijft....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Lady's....9 november schreef ik nog dat ik nergens last van heb maar dat is nu anders..ik slikte de pil heel lang door ivm migraine en andere zaken. nu ben ik pas geleden gestopt ( enige weken) en wilde kijken wat mijn lichaam zou doen.... hoolimoosie, de opvliegers zijn er met name 's avonds èn 's nachts dus sindsdien kan ik niet meer fatsoenlijk slapen...dus Bregje  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik begrijp nu wat je bedoeld...sapperderflap wat baal ik er van...ik ben soms ook duizelig en ik vroeg mij af of de middelen zouden werken die jullie net beschreven hebben...dus Famosan en Ymea helpen niet....hmmm jammer, ik denk er nog even over na...ik had wel gisteren gelezen dat je Famosan wel eerst weken moet innemen, maar normaliter reageer ik vrij snel op middelen van Dr Vgel...misschien moet ik het toch proberen....het is inderdaad zo dat je de halve nacht ligt te woelen, dekbad afgooien, benen buiten het bed laten bengelen, en maar draaien en draaien en ga zo maar door...pffff  :Big Grin:  30 jaar pil slikken Bregje is een hele tijd....ik kom òòk in die richting denk ik...ik zie het even aan, en als het mij te gortig wordt/teveel dan slik ik het misschien wle opnieuw...eerst nog maar effe volhouden, de oplossing gaat nog wel komen...òf ik lees het hier op de site.... :Wink:  leuk dat iedereen wat schrijft dat interesseert mij wel ieder zijn belevenissen, bedankt daarvoor en sterkte maar weer met de opvliegers en de rest....ik voel mij soms heel hyper...komt òòk door mijn schildklier, maar ik ben snel geiriteerd....grrrrrrrrrrrrr......zin om dan effe iemand aan zijn kop te trekken, maar enfin ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  dat doe ik dus niet, ik ben een net meissie....ha,ha,...mààr wel met temperament...geen watje....toedeloe...Liefs....

----------


## christel1

Waarom krijgen vrouwen altijd alles op hun dak ? Maandstonden, kinderen, menopauze ? 't Zit toch niet eerlijk in elkaar eigenlijk he ?????

----------


## Sylvia93

> Waarom krijgen vrouwen altijd alles op hun dak ? Maandstonden, kinderen, menopauze ? 't Zit toch niet eerlijk in elkaar eigenlijk he ?????


Ach ja, mannen hebben baard/snorgroei, die moeten zich iedere ochtend scheren  :Big Grin:  Hebben wij toch weer ff géén last van  :Wink: !

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ja dat bedacht ik mij laatst ook...ik ging liever het leger in, en de rest van je leven minder ongemakken.... :Big Grin: 

Sylvia93: ja dat scheren zal ook niet altijd een pretje zijn, maar ze hebben het toch veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel gemakkelijker denk ik!!!! maar enfin ik ben nu èènmaal een vrouw  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus dat is een feit!!! doegie...ik heb niets meer te zeuren....ha,ha,..

----------


## christel1

Zeg, wij moeten ons toch ook scheren om er netjes bij te lopen ?????? Toch niet alleen de mannen hun ding zeker ? Al bij al, wij zijn er toch altijd slechter af....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa Christel  :Big Grin:  ha,ha,....we zijn "pechvogels"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Fijn weekend....Liefssssssss

----------


## christel1

Ah ja he elisa, benen scheren (heb ik nu wel geen last van want ik heb geen haar op mijn benen), oksels scheren (normaal he voor iedereen), bermudahoekje trimmen of scheren.... mannen doen dat toch allemaal niet ? (ventje wel hoor)..... en ik ben blond van haar dus valt het nog niet zo op, maar mijn dochter is bijna zwart van haar en die moest haar benen al scheren op haar 12de, ja in een turnpakje staat dat echt niet al dat haar.... en mijn zoon is van de gelukkige, die heeft zo een straffe baard dat hij er zich eigenlijk 2 keer zou moeten scheren op een dag.... en die draagt een onderbroek onder zijn zwemschort omdat je er alles anders doorziet (die is zwart van haar)....terwijl zijn neefjes even oud zijn en bijna geen baard hebben....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ja meid we zijn harstikke druk met ons lichaam te trimmen!!!  :Big Grin:  maar inderdaad iedereen heeft een andere haargroei....als jonge meiske had ik zwarte haren en moest dus op een gegeven moment ook sommige plekken ontharen  :Stick Out Tongue:  alleen mijn wenkbrauwen heb ik zo gelaten, ik wilde niet mee doen met de mode, met die mooie korte boogjes...ja voor je kinderen dat begrijp ik dat verhaal....ze zijn er maar druk mee...ja voor blonde vrouwen is het minder zichtbaar denk ik zoals jij zegt....nou meid, dàt gun ik je van harte....ik zal wel een beetje van de zigeuners afstammen...hihi...doegie

och ja gisteren heb ik toch maar pillen gekocht van Dr V. er zijn wel een paar soorten voor de overgang...ik begin nu met Famosan overgang Totaal....ik kom echt slaap tekort...ik was jarig maar heb het niet gevierd...vanaf s middags t/m ik naar bed ging was ik erggggggggg moe en geen energie, jammer ik herken mij eigen niet, maar enfin ik geef de moed niet op!  :Frown:  ik ga dit proberen een tijd en dan zien we weer verder...
ja Christel ik had op mijn 49e òòk geen opvliegers maar "nu" wel , snik snik...echt balen, maar goed ik zal niet verder zeuren....als dingen mij "echt" te gortig worden dan ga ik wel naar een huisarts, maar eigenlijk doe ik dat niet snel....ik probeer eerst zelf maar te googelen....

----------


## christel1

Oei Elisa, nog een gelukkige verjaardag gewenst, wel te laat, maar beter laat dan nooit. 
Mijn dochter laat haar wenksbrauwen ook staan hoor, een klein beetje epileren maar niet van die echt dunne dingetjes zo want dat is nu geen mode meer... ja dan komt mijn dochter ook van de zigeuners want die is ook heel donker van haar en zoonlief nog meer, die moet tussen zijn wenksbrauwen epileren, zijn vriendin of zijn zusje doen dat dan met veel liefde (amai amai wat een gedoe zeg maar die zijn wenksbrauwen lopen over in elkaar) dus moet hij er ook aan geloven.... maar mijn kinderen hebben alle twee een heel dikke haarbos (dochter heeft haar voor 3 en zoon ook een dikke krullebol) en echt dik haar alle twee, dat was wel een probleem als ze klein waren en eens met luizen naar huis kwamen want die stomme kammetjes die braken altijd in twee vanaf de eerste kambeurt... dus was dat voor mij handwerk om de dode neten uit dat haar te halen, daar zat ik 3 uur aan bezig bij mijn dochter, echt niet leuk dus.... een jongen kan je nog eens bros scheren maar dat kan je bij een meisje niet doen he, zeker niet als ze haar hebben tot op hun bips.... 
Hopelijk werkt de famosan en ik hoop dat ik op mijn oudste zus lijk, die heeft nergens last van gehad in haar menopauze....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Bedankt hoor voor je wensen...altijd lief om nog even te horen, vooral nu ik het dit jaar niet vier...ik was te moe en kon de energie niet opbrengen, het was wat kaal, ben ik helemaal niet gewend, ik was er niet blij mee, maar enfin, volgend jaar beter... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ja als je kinderen veel èn dik haar hebben is dat enorm bewerkelijk als er luizen op school zijn....wat een gedoe...pffffffffff dat was zwaar voor jou....èn alles wassen!!!! tjonge...

Famosan overgang Totaal: ik gebruik het sinds vorige week donderdag en ik voel "echt"al verschil...natuurlijk is het niet weg, maar ik weet waarom ik het slik èn koop! ik reageer gewoon goed op dat merk...òòk heb ik mij goed laten voorlichten want er zijn gewoon veel soorten van...in bepaalde winkels hebben ze er ook boekjes van, dus hoppa het spul is niet goedkoop dus prober ik goed te kiezen...èn op tijd innemen en vooral niet vergeten!!! ik ben tevreden tot nu toe.... :Big Grin:  hey lieverd, prettige avond...het is "uniek" dat je zus nergens last van heeft gehad, maar dat is tof!!! ik gun het je, je hebt al genoeg gehad....Liefssssssss

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, met shampo gaan luizen niet weg hoor, dat is een fabeltje, het enige wat effectief werkte dat is Radical, ik weet niet of het nu nog bestaat maar ik heb daar flesjes van gebruikt hoor, zeker bij mijn dochter, om al dat haar nat te krijgen had ik drie flesjes nodig... wel prijzig en dan is alles weg, gaan ze terug naar school en oepla terug prijs, tot ik eens met de directie ben gaan praten dat ze alle kinderen moesten controleren op luizen en maatregelen treffen op school want dat ik het beu was om ze altijd thuis te houden, flesjes te kopen en daarna terug van hetzelfde laken een broek kreeg... sommige ouders keken er gewoon niet naar en ik maar lakens, jassen, dekens, hoofdkussens wassen, niet te doen. 
Hopelijk werkt de famosan bij jou, heb daar wel al over gehoord maar ik ga morgen eens naar de HA gaan en bloed laten prikken, kan hij me direct zeggen of ik al in de overgang zit ja of nee, dat kunnen ze zien in je bloed aan je hormoonspiegel, ik denk van wel want het is nu toch al bijna 6 maand dat ik geen tante roos meer gezien heb.... heb juist de eerste keer na het stoppen van mijn pil last gehad van zweten en opvliegers maar daarna niet meer, ik zal maar hout vasthouden zeker ?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: nou misschien is er dan nog hoop voor mij? haha  :Big Grin:  ik slik de pil sinds december 2010 niet meer en ik wordt maar niet ongesteld...zit er op te wachten, en heb de symptomen van buikpijn etc èn de opvliegers èn een kort lontje....grrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik zal het maar afwachten, misschien heb ik geluk, maar dat denk ik haast niet....ik wist niet dat je daar je bloed op kon testen...goh leuk om te weten...maar enfin mijn leeftijd zit nu echt in de menopauze...ik stopte met de pil en ik zit er middenin....tjonge jonge, viel effe tegen hoor....maar enfin dat hoort erbij!!! en jaaaaaaaaaa jij houd hout vast, haha ik ken de uitdrukking niet, maar het klinkt grappig...doegieeeeeeee

och ja...goed dat je na die school bent gegaan om te vertellen over al die drukte van de hoofdluis....prima gedaan... :Wink:  het gekke is dat als ik ergens kom in een openbare gelegenheid of ziekenhuis ik bijna nooit mij jas aan de kapstok hang....ik leg het op schoot en houd het bij mij.. byeeeee

----------


## ikke64

Off topic,

Hoofdluis is prima te bestreiden met een speciale shampoo te koop bij de apotheek.
Op de lagere school bij ons in het dorp wordt de woensdag na elke vakantie gecontroleerd op hoofdluis. De kinderen/ouders worden vervolgens, via een briefje, op de hoogte gebracht of er hoofdluis werd gevonden of niet. Heel goed vindt ik dit.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Ok, nu terug naar 'Overgang en Menopauze' ...
Back to topic  :Wink: !!

----------


## ikke64

Goed juffrouw Agnes  :Wink: 

Zijn er mensen die bv door chemo, of zoals in het geval van mijn vrouw ivm een hormoongevoelige tumor "gecastreerd" zijn. (sorrie medische term voor het verwijderen van de eierstokken) En wat zijn hun ervaring. Zeker in het geval van mijn vrouw zijn hormoon behandelingen en soja producten geen optie.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Agnes: ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  je hebt helemaal gelijk....we beginnen over het èèn en dan ongemerkt komt er wat anders... over tot de orde van de menopauze.... :Wink:  ik ben nog steeds benieuwd hoe andere vrouwen dat beleven en wat ze wèl of niet er aan doen!!!...fijne dag nog met minder pijn! 
Liefs Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Hotty67

foutje

----------


## Hotty67

Hallo,

Ik ben 45 jaar en voor mijn gevoel al minstens 10 jaar in de overgang. In 2000 is mijn baarmoeder verwijderd. Niet alles is verwijderd om de overgangsklachten tegen te gaan maar dat is dus niet gelukt. Stemmingswisselingen, euforie die heel snel kan veranderen in een depressief gevoel, huilen om reclames of als ik een wildvreemde per email wil bedanken voor de goede service, verschijnen er tranen in mijn ogen tijdens het typen, en vooral de temperatuur schommelingen. Ik kan het heel warm hebben en midden in de winter de waaier aan te hebben en 5 minuten later bibberen omdat ik het koud heb. De laatste maanden komt dit steeds vaker voor en ook mijn humeur is om op te schieten. Ik durf niet naar de dokter omdat ik bang ben dat hij iets zal vinden zoals diabetes. Maar ook omdat ik een behoorlijk overgewicht heb en weiger (lees te lui) ben om er iets aan te doen. Ik heb dus besloten om het van me af te schrijven en misschien tips te lezen die me kunnen helpen deze moeilijke tijd te doorstaan. 

Groetjes, Hotty67

----------


## jolanda27

Hotty67,
Als ik jou verhaal zo lees, denk ik, je bent zeker in de overgang. Dit kun je bij de huisarts laten testen. 
Bij mij is in 2003 de baarmoeder verwijderd, alleen de re-eierstok hebben ze laten zitten, ook om te voorkomen dat ik in de overgang zou komen. Ik kan mij herinneren dat de gynaecoloog mij vertelde dat je door deze operatie wel eerder dan andere vrouwen in de overgang kon komen, dus misschien is dit bij jou ook het geval. 
Veel van de klachten die jij noemt horen bij de overgang. Maar als je het zeker wilt weten, kun je toch beter even naar de huisarts gaan, bloed laten prikken, daar kunnen ze veel aan zien. Wat betreft overgewicht, kan ook samenhangen met de overgang. 
De overgang kan zeker moeilijk zijn, als je tot de groep hoort die er veel last van hebben. Ben in deze periode wat milder voor jezelf, verwen je wat meer, ga erop uit in de natuur, altijd goed voor je geest. Sterkte en succes, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

Dames  :Big Grin:  jullie moeten erdoor ..... :Wink:  ik ben 60 jaar ...dit jaar 61 ....heb ook zulke aanvallen ...zweetaanvallen gehad ...je onzeker voelen ...bij gelegenheden /feestjes.... bij de winkelkassa aanschuiven .....wanneer je er aandacht ...begon het al .....opvliegers ...rood hoofd  :EEK!:  ... .. ook enorm zware bloedingen gehad ...jaren .....uiteindelijk opgenomen dagkliniek .....voor een hysteroscopiestishe ingreep /...baarmoeder-reiniging ...gemakkelijker te begrijpen (54 /55 jaar ) ..... de gynaecoloog zei ..nu ga je nog éénmaal je maandstonden krijgen ...en dan gedaan .....het klopte ook ...de ongemakken verminderde met de tijd ... nooit geen hormonen willen nemen/ of genomen ....ook letten op voeding ....kruiden (pikant ) ...dranken ... porto / witte wijn ..cava  :EEK!: ...zeer slecht hiervoor ..mijn ervaring ....champagne niet ......nu kan ik soms nog een lichte aanval krijgen , maar dat gebeurt dd. stress .... :Wink:  In de natuur verblijven ook een aanrader ...vd. ZUURSTOF  :Wink:  .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Aan alle dames met deze ongemakken ..STERKTE !!! Wij zijn het sterke geslacht  :Big Grin:  !!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: hartelijk dank voor je verhaal....wat een belevenissen allemaal...je bent een sterke vrouw...prachtig... :Wink: 

Jolanda: goede adviezen meid....merci... :Smile:  

Hotty 67: je hebt het eerlijk geschreven maar ik geef je 1 goede raad....ga naar de "huisarts" toe....kom op voor je eigen belangen wat je gezondheid betreft!!!! het is beter om dingen "wel" te weten...zie het onder ogen....het is moeilijk als je hoofd er niet naar staat, maar op tijd aan de bel trekken geeft rust lijkt mij....ik wens jou sterkte met welke beslissing je ook neemt....en ja het is akelig om in de overgang te zitten...ik voel mij soms ook een ander mens met een kort lontje, maar ik doe mijn best, dus volgens de experts moeten we meer zuurstof tot ons nemen in de buitenlucht en minder kruidig, oftewel pittig eten....JA dat zijn fijne goede adviezen...koppie leegmaken en er voor gaan!!! dag Hotty67....groeten en sterkte gewenst....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

Hotty  :Big Grin:  zoals Elisa schrijft, je moet bij de dokter voor je zelf opkomen :Wink:  anders is het vlug een hormoon -pilletje + de rekening ...en buiten ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  blijven advies vragen ...  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Wanneer ben je eigenlijk in je menopauze ? Want ja ik ben nu 51 en ik voel nog niks.... ik heb alleen kou en niets anders. Ik heb mijn maandstonden soms nog.... maar ook niet zo veel meer, misschien 3 keer vorig jaar en dat was het. En de laatste keer was het eigenlijk geen bloeding meer maar gewoon zo wat bruin slijm verlies. Volgens mijn huisarts zit ik op het randje van mijn menopauze, premenopauze maar wanneer beginnen die fameuze opvlieger dan ? Als je helemaal geen hormonen meer aanmaakt ? Ik moet nu wel zeggen, mijn oudste zus heeft nergens last van gehad, mijn ma die was heel veel verdikt en die zweette zich te pletter, dus hopelijk lijk ik op mijn oudste zus en krijg ik nergens last van want het lijkt me echt niet fijn om te lopen zweten gelijk een rund, humeurschommelingen te hebben (heb ik zo ook al :-) ) en niet weten wat ik met mezelf moet beginnen.... 
Meiden, hou jullie sterk, meer kan ik ook niet zeggen he of liever schrijven

----------


## sietske763

@hotty,
had veel opvliegers, alleen snachts zowat continue,
ik wil je niks aanpraten, maar het eerste wat gyn zei, was dat ik echt moest afvallen, wilde ik minder opvliegers, ze zei het erg netjes en noemde al mijn vet een dikke 
winterjas die savonds niet uit kon..........
ben ook een slechte lijner maar had geen keuze, of me wat beter voelen en afvallen of gewoon knettrgek worden van slaapgebrek.
na 10 kilo minder werden de opvliegers wel minder, maar niet weg, maar ben dus wel aan t lijnen gebleven en heb wat oplossingen bedacht;
heb een waterbed gekocht en heb de stekker er niet in, dus lig op een ijskoude zak water.....maar t helpt wel...
en de prijs viel echt mee~!
en een airco aanzetten werkt ook!
dit doet het beter dan alle poeders en kruiden die massa,s geld kosten en toch niet werken, en daardoor geld over voor een waterbed.
en verder alle sterkte voor de bovengenoemde ""overgang slachtoffers"".....het valt gewoon niet mee!

----------


## Ansjeline

Ben nog maar pas op dit forum en zit ook nog met de overgang. Ik zit er al 18 jaar in en het wordt echt wel minder, gelukkig. Het is wel heel heftig geweest. In een drukke tijd bij wat stress in combinatie met warm weer heb ik in de nacht nog wel hinder van opvliegers. Ik heb daar een prima middeltje voor namelijk "Menopauzespray"van Care for Women. Een opvlieger, de sprey nemen en het ergste is voorbij. Je mag hem 4x per dag gebruiken maar zoals ik het hoofdzakelijk in de nacht heb, is dit goed te doen. Ik heb hem ook wel mee in mijn tas als ik in een warme omgeving ben bv een feestje of verjaardag of ik moet iets moeilijks doen, dus ook fijn om dan bij de hand te hebben.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ansjeline: welkom hoor...jeetje zit je al zolang in de overgang....Menopauzespray klinkt goed, wat jammer is dat alles zo duur is, maar enfin als het helpt voel je je daar echt een stuk beter bij...veel succes ermee hoor....en dank voor je Tip die jou helpt! ik ben veel prikkelbaarder dan anders, als iemand "mij" dwars zit dan krijgen ze lik op stuk!  :Wink:  opzouten denk ik dan.... :Mad: 
prettige dag gewenst...

Groetjes van Elisabeth

----------


## Ansjeline

Elisabeth, voor stemmingswisselingen is ook wel een natuurlijk middel te vinden, hoor. Jarenlang heb ik van Bloem het middel Rhodiola Forte genomen, je bent positiever en evenwichtiger na een paar weken. Maar ik weet niet of jij voor zulke middelen wilt kiezen. Ik kan ook minder hebben, hoor sinds ik in de overgang zit. Ik zit er al vele jaren in en heb al 10 jaar geen menstruatie meer, heel langzaam worden de klachten minder, er komt echt ooit een einde aan.

----------


## christel1

Denk dat ik nu wel echt in de menopauze beland ben. Overdag is het nog te doen maar 's nachts heb ik het altijd te warm in bed en dan word ik ook heel veel wakker en ik slaap al heel slecht. Heb nu een kruidenpil gekregen van de huisarts, ik stond er heel skeptisch tegenover maar voor 1 keer werkt het echt. Heb de kuur nu al 10 dagen en vanaf dag 1 had ik een goed resultaat dus ben ik terug een gelukkige vrouw. Zijn wel geen hormonen maar gewoon plantaardig op basis van heel veel soya (voor iemand die interesse heeft wil ik wel een PB sturen). Kost me wel ongeveer 25 euro per maand maar dat is het me echt waard, terug uitgerust zijn 's ochtends is voor mij echt heel veel waard. Heb wel last van carpaal tunnelsyndroom in mijn beide handen en daar word ik dan ook nog eens wakker van, gewoon omdat mjn handen verdoofd aanvoelen en dat is ook helemaal niet leuk te noemen, heel mijn hand slaapt behalve mijn pink en staat ook in een soort kramp. Daarvoor moet ik nu wel op 6 dec naar de neuroloog om een EMG te nemen en daarna zien we wel verder. 
Nog een prettige zondag iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Christel: Gatdamme dat heb jij weer..(handen) ..ja die overgang is een kwelling en ik zie het nut er ook niet van in, maar oke, de natuur is voorbestemd, maar ik heb geen kinderen gehad dus hoop ik op wat minder jaren met dit gedoe....bah.... :Stick Out Tongue:  pffffffffffffff het eerste jaar vond ik het ellendig, nu gaat het wat beter en leer je ermee om gaan...het eerste jaar gebruikte ik tabletten van Dr Vogel en nu gewoon van de Hema...tja je moet toch iets..... :Smile: 

lieve Christel...geniet van je kruidenpil...mooi zeg!!! top....ellende met je handen is verschrikkelijk...heel veel sterkte lieverd...och ja...hoe gaat het met je "beide voeten" (tenen) na de operatie's?....kun je goed lopen nu in de schoenen?

succes, ik hoor het nog wel....gaat het goed met je gezin/kinderen/dieren? doegieeeeeee lieve groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Elisa ik kan al terug normaal stappen met mijn schoenen, mijn rechtse voet doet nog een beetje pijn maar al bij al is het echt heel goed meegevallen allemaal, ik mag echt niet klagen, is tenslotte nog maar 2 maand geleden vandaag dat ze aan die voet gewerkt hebben. En met de kruidenpil ben ik wel echt super gelukkig hoor, mijn huisarts had het aan haar mama ook voorgeschreven en die was er ook heel tevreden mee dus echt, ik ben geholpen, slaap veel rustiger... 
Alleen is mijn dag niet echt goed verlopen vandaag.... was de afwas aan het doen en lap een gebroken glas, een snede redelijk diep tussen 2 vingers dus eventjes terug naar mijn huisarts gebeld om te vragen of ik nog mocht langskomen om een naaiwerkje te doen :-) Een geluk dat hij maar op 5 min stappen woont van bij mij. Ben blijkbaar een onhandige kluns, nu zit ik hier met een half hand in het verband, ik draadje in mijn hand en de rest gekleefd met kleine plakkertjes, weer 1 week niet in het water met mijn hand, wat kan het leven toch eel mooi zijn grapje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mooi verhaal van die kruidenpil CHRISTEL.... :Wink:  geweldig dat het jou helpt..... :Embarrassment: 
wel vreselijk balen dat je hand nu in het verband zit....wel uitkijken he? je lijkt wel een zombie...ach geintje hoor...hahahahaha...ik was ook vaak een kluns met vallen en stoten etc....nee niet leuk hoor meid....
Beterschap...doe maar handschoenen aan met de afwas....daggggggggg

Liefs van Elisa... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Hallo iedereen, ondertussen zijn we weer een paar weken verder. En van die menopauze klachten merk ik niks meer, zelfs zonder pillen. Raar verhaal, maar ze hebben metalen pinnen in mijn voeten gestoken en die bestonden uit "edelmetaal", dat metaal bestaat uit een zinklegering en ook chroom en nog 2 andere metalen die samen het staal vormen. Ik kreeg in het begin altijd jeuk aan mijn voeten maar ja als je net geopereerd bent dan let je daar zo niet op, dat moet dus genezen, daar zal de jeuk wel van komen, niet dus, dat metaal dat in mijn voet zat ik stoffen beginnen af te geven waardoor ik enorme jeukaanvallen kreeg van netelroos, van onder tot boven dus. Ik nam dan zyrtec maar moest me toch laten testen op metaal allergie, in mijn bloed was er allergie te zien maar niet aan wat. Aangezien er niks veranderd was aan mijn medicatie moest het wel iets anders zijn. Afspraak gemaakt met de dermatologe, zegt die trut, ja er zijn zoveel metalen waar je allergisch kan aan zijn. Uit welk metaal bestaat die pin ? Hallo ik ben geen wandelend encyclopedie, ik weet nu wel veel maar niet alles en ze had eventjes naar de dienst orthopedie kunnen bellen van het ziekenhuis voor meer info, niet dus. Aangezien die pin maar uit 4 bestanddelen bestaat ben ik hoogst waarschijnlijk aan chroom, aan nikkel zou me verbazen want dan zou ik ook contactexzeem krijgen van de knopen van mijn jeans en andere zaken. Titanium kan niet want ik heb een prothese en daar ben ik niet allergisch aan. Nu moet ik 4 maand een pilletje slikken elke avond en hopelijk is het dan uit mijn bloed verdwenen. Denk gewoon dat ze geen zin had om die testjes te doen, ze had niet zoveel tijd en dan komt er zo een ambetant iemand als mij binnen om haar nog een beetje te vervelen ;-)

----------

